# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the month for July 2010

## ninja9578

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by me or voted on by experienced dreamers.  Please attempt one or both of these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it. * 

*When you complete a task:* go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done.  Of course you still need to post the dream here because I check.

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.

*Tasks for this month:*

Basic Task - Talk to someone on the phone

Advanced Task - Clone yourself multiple times

----------


## ninja9578

Have fun everyone  :smiley:

----------


## PercyLucid

Yay!!!!

Got the advanced one I chose  ::D:   ::muffin:: 

Let's see how it goes, it is something I have never done  :tongue2: 

Hope my phone works on my dreams  ::lol::

----------


## Delwind

and the simple task i chose  ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

Have fun, this one should be interesting.

----------


## Raven Knight

Cloning myself... hmmm... sounds familiar... Divide by Disturbed!  ::tunes::  Done it quite a few times before, I'm sure doing it again this month won't be a problem:  :Cheeky:

----------


## PercyLucid

*Lucidmax!!!*  This month I beat all!!!!!!!!!  I was yesterday at work so excited the whole day because I was determined I was going to accomplish this on the very first night of the month.  And I end up doing it.  

So, there you go my friend!!!!!  

Like Bart would say, "Lucid max!  Eat my shorts!!!!!!!!!!"  Nelson says, "Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa"





> 01.07.2010Helping a Mexican over the phone and getting helped to clone (MILD)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> I had a FA awakening in my living room.  It was pretty similar to my living room, but not exactly the same.  I wanted to try to talk with my wife about dreams.  I was going to let her know something I dreamed.  She also told me she has been lucid in her previous dream I guess lucidity was raising here, talking about dreams, wife becomes lucid (she does rare recall a dream and not interested in becoming lucid) The TV was very loud.  I could not hear her at all.  I tried to turn down the volume, but it did not went as down as I desired.  This is true in waking, our HDTV broke and we had to buy a cheap old TV.  Works fine but mute does not work and the volume can't be lowered from a certain point.  I turned off the TV, but it would turn on again.  This happened a few times and I though, "This is odd"  I jumped a couple of times and the gravity was not good.  I levitated for a few seconds.  So I realized I was dreaming.  Yay!  I was happy, I was going to beat my own record.  I wanted so bad to complete the ToTM on the first night (my record on both previous month was on the 2nd to the 3rd)  I walked towards the phone we have in the living room.  The phone was on the top of my computer desk.  In waking is next to the computer and its nor working as we do not need to pay for it having our cell phones. I picked it up and at the beginning it made no sound.  After a few seconds, I could hear the regular "booooooooo" a phone does.  However, it would stop and sound again, several times.  I said, "Oh well, this does not work well as usual.  Let's see who I call."  I could not see the keyboard.  It was very blurry (the dream was very clear) and I remembered that it was no good to stare at stuff, so I just start pressing buttons.  
> 
> A few seconds passed and I heard a female voice.  She was Mexican, I think, because she was speaking in Spanish.  She said something like, "I could have done something about it!!!"  She was crying and it appeared she has been badly in tears for a long time.  "I could not do it, I could not change it!"  I told her it was OK, to not worry about it, to focus on better things.  She stopped crying and said, "OK.  Thank you!  Kisses."  I replied, "Kisses"  and left the phone (I did not hang up lol)  I was happy because the phone was done.
> 
> Then I went to clone myself.  I tried to to push a clone out of myself. I do not know how to explain, for those who watched dragon ball, is the technique that Piccolo and Ten Shin Han are able to do:
> ...

----------


## Brunor2

I'll get the advanced one.
The challenge... has been accepted.

----------


## MadMonkey

Hum to bad I couldn't do the last one. My lucid dreams slowed down alot and I seem to be in a rut of waking up a minuite after I become lucid. I bet Il need some more practice till I can get these ones done but I was planing to use a phone in my dream anyways. Cloning myself is also something I realy want to do eventualy but I know its a little hard for me. Maby Il go train in the leaf village with naruto he could show me how to clone myself. Actualy I bet I could learn alot of cool stuff from them.  :tongue2:

----------


## lucidreamsavy

I'll try this month *she is back*.  I'll try it...maybe I can call "sunglasses dude" and use that as a way to find him, and I can clone myself to find him  ::?:   ::|: , the other me's.  I can work this into my "lucid schedule".  It's DISPICABLE.  I am working on my 6th LD in trying to find him  :tongue2: .  I found a lot of imposters.

----------


## jordan1000

Does it count if i did those 2 things already lol

----------


## Perlinfalcon

Just to get things straight- it has to be more than one copy of yourself? And it has to be cloned from your own body rather than just meeting your double?

----------


## PercyLucid

Multiple is 2 or more copies (so at least three you(s) - 1 you as dream body and 2 or more you as DC

----------


## ninja9578

> Does it count if i did those 2 things already lol



 You have to do them during the month




> Just to get things straight- it has to be more than one copy of yourself? And it has to be cloned from your own body rather than just meeting your double?



 Yep, you have to clone them from you, and you have to have more than one copy.

----------


## Baggins

> I jump I fail, so I try to make someone appear "When I turn around CT will be standing there!" but I turn around to no CT. "Hmm.. I should ring her" I pull out my phone and it was already calling her.
> "Hey where are you?"
> "At school, where you should be!"
> "What.. it has just started holidays.. tripping balls much?"
> "Fuck you then" she hangs up.
> "Well I'll be damned, shes not happy..."
> I look around to see if she was hiding but when I turn around I'm getting chased by Bees "Bees... WTF!! Why are they chasing me?"



Full dream HERE! 

Hope it counts!  ::D:

----------


## Samael

> I think back to my lucid goals. 1) Talk to a DC on a phone. 2) Find Hazel. 3) Teleport. I go to pick up the landline, but change my mind and grab my cell phone beside my bed. I call someone; I don't remember who. I talk to them and hang up. I type into my contacts for Hazel, but the number isn't there. I phone information, ask for Hazel. The woman on the other end tells me crabbily that there are a lot of Hazels in the world, which one do I want?
> 
> "The one from DreamViews, obviously."
> 
> "This number is not in service."



Testing this "shared dreaming" phenomenon while I do the basic task.

----------


## SystemsLock

Meh. They look kinda uninteresting. I was hopping for a fourth of July theme (watch fireworks, eat a hot dog, etc.). Why would I want to waste my preciousness lucid time talking on the phone?

Oh well, this is my first task of the month so I'll give it a try!





> Testing this "shared dreaming" phenomenon while I do the basic task.



Shared dreaming is totally real! Santa and the Easter Bunny told me so!

----------


## Mzzkc

I completed both of them.

03.07.2010July Double ToTM Completion (DEILD)
★★★☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Keeping still, I perform another WILD. . .

_Success!

_Without hesitation I get out of bed and make my way outside. Oddly, there seems to be three doors hinged to my front doorway. Opening all of them, I'm greeted by a shining sun and people all about my court. I pass one guy with a shaved head and notice an orange armband. 

"Humans vs. Zombies?" I ask him. He responds by putting his finger to his mouth and shushing me as he run behind my house to hide. "Weirdo." I say when he's out of earshot. There are a bunch of other players scattered about my neighborhood including some of my friends, but I figured HvZ could wait a bit, I had some tasks to carry out.

Deciding to clone myself first, I walk to the middle of my court, do some random hand signs, and shout "Tajuu--Kage Bunshin no Jutsu!" I hear the familiar popping noise around me as hundreds of clones are created in a puff of grey smoke. I take a look at them, and sure enough, they're me. However, they're all wearing the same ugly orange blazer and a dirty green headband. _Great. I've created a mass of egotistical, fashion-challenged, zombies. Might as well have some fun with them.

_Using my mind and a tad of willpower, I force all of them to attack me at once. As they converge I punch the first to reach me in the face, while roundhouse kicking the clone on my other side. I use the the momentum I generate with that to drop to the ground and knock a few clones down by sweeping out their footing. "You're still a Zed now," one of the clones remarked.

"Crap! You're right!" I exclaim, beaten at my own game. _Well, then this next bit is for the horde!_ I think excitedly, willing my hundreds of clones to disperse and tag all the remaining humans. The game was over in less than a minute, which left me time enough to do the basic task as well.

Digging into my pocket, I find my wallet, my car keys, and--there it is--my cell phone. Pulling it out I open it up and hit send twice. The creepy phone lady informs me that this is not a phone number I'm calling, but some kind of app center. I end the call, and hit send again, scrolling through the list of available names. I notice one contact called 'a human' so I figured I'd go for that one. The phone rings a few times before someone picks up.

"Hello?" a muffled voice on the other end asks.

"Hi! Who is this?"

"It's me, RTN."

"Oh, didn't I see you playing in the game?"

"Yeah, I'm right over here, dummy."

Looking over to the main street I see RTN on his cell phone, accompanied by his girlfriend DTZ. I close my phone and wave over to him, but he's still upset by the shenanigans I had just pulled.

----------


## no_limits

Woah cloning yourself. Thats gunna be a difficult one O.o

----------


## XeL

> Deciding to clone myself first, I walk to the middle of my court, do some random hand signs, and shout *"Tajuu--Kage Bunshin no Jutsu!"* I hear the familiar popping noise around me as hundreds of clones are created in a puff of grey smoke. I take a look at them, and sure enough, they're me. However, they're all wearing the same ugly orange blazer and a dirty green headband. Great. I've created a mass of egotistical, fashion-challenged, zombies. Might as well have some fun with them



Haha, nice one. When I read the advanced TotM I immediately thought of taking the Naruto approach as well.





> Shared dreaming is totally real! Santa and the Easter Bunny told me so!



Santa and easter bunny aren't real?  ::huh::  ...  ::?:  ...  ::|:  ...  ::undecided::  ...  :Sad:  ...  :Crying:

----------


## MadMonkey

I talked on my cell phone in my lucid this morning. I was on an adventure to find my dream guide so near the end I tried calling he/she but I acidentily called my sister. I wasn't able to find my DG yet so I was to buisy to clone myself. After I find my DG Il have them teach me to clone myself.  :tongue2:

----------


## Hukif

Basic task on july 2nd:





> Back to sleep.
> 
> FA, go out of bed and RC, I was not wanting to go back to the mountain, but decided against it, couldn’t point out my real goal, so tried to remember another one, yes, I could remember another goal, the basic task of MM, to use a phone and call someone.
> 
> So went over to the phone and called my sister, then told her to get home quickly, that something bad had just happened, then she hung there and I didn’t get to see her arriving, too bad, I wanted to see something funny.



As you can see, I thought it was the task of a dif site <.<

Advanced

July 3rd:

Back to sleep.





> FA, go out of bed and RC, I get out of the room, completely oblivious about what my goal and my past dream was about, so just started walking when I recalled the DV task, decided I might as well give it a try.
> 
> Jumped inside of a house, and then went over to the refrigerator, once that I was there, started eating, needed the extra energy, then started making clones of me, it was quite disturbing see someone go out from my head and form in front of me, but whatever was to make a clone of myself! That was the goal after all, it didn’t take long before they started wondering where they were and walking aimlessly around the house I was at, I could see 18, so did another two and felt like I was done with cloning myself, then asked something to them, they all were, void, I didn’t like that idea of them being void... so was going to breath something else onto them when one decided it was ok to push a knife onto itself, then panic because of pain and then drop dead, the others started to panic too and run around, and after a good while of running, die... apparently my clones were pathetic, better though, no need to have more kids now.



My clones were cheap <.<

----------


## Perlinfalcon

I called myself on the phone last night, but I woke up before either one of me got to say anything. Guess I'll have to try again.

----------


## Hazel

Woah, I sort of "cloned" myself in a semi-lucid a few nights ago when I enticed my reflection to come out of the mirror; I didn't even know it was one of the tasks. I was planning on trying it again in my next lucid, so this gives me even more incentive. ^^

----------


## ninja9578

Nice, remember that you need two clones though  :smiley:

----------


## Raven Knight

Since I have multiplied myself before, for the task I wanted to push it to the next level.  I have done 256 copies, so I went for 512!  Here is the dream:

"All the way to 10?" I asked the general of the troll army, mockingly, "I'm impressed.  I didn't realize trolls could count that high."  The general glared at me and said I was no longer amusing him.  I told him if he turned his forces around and left immediately, no one would get hurt.  He said I would be wishing no one had been hurt.  He took out his sword and tried to run me through.  His sword hit my Witchblade armor, which formed instantly.  The troll was quite surprised by that.  I said if he was surprised by that, wait until he got a load of what was coming up next.  I was about to focus on my multiplication spell when I saw there was another human there with me.  It was Tigress.  She asked what was going on.  I motioned towards the army of trolls and orcs.  I said if she wanted to help, just go ahead and kill something.  In fact, kill lots of somethings.  The trolls laughed some more.  I guess the idea of Tigress killing lots of them was very amusing to them.  Tigress multiplied.  There was a paladin version of herself in shining armor with a large glowing sword a rogue version of herself which was a halfling and had a dagger dripping with poison and a fighter version of herself which was a warforged and was carrying two nasty looking swords and that was in addition to her normal self.

So now I focused on the song Divide by Disturbed.  2 4 8 16 32 64 128 256  That's where I normally stop.  I saw that all of Tigress had dispersed into the enemy army, killing as she went through them.  I thought I saw the pally split into two pallies, so Tigress wasn't done dividing, either.  So even as the trolls attacked all of my clones, I continued multiplying I wanted to push the limit.  Another split 512 of me.  Every part of my mind seemed to be consumed by a different part of the fight.  Cutting down a troll here, running my Witchblade sword through an orc there There were still so many more trolls than there were of us  Should I keep dividing?  I wasn't sure what would happen  I decided I had better not chance it until I knew for sure 512 would work well  So the fight continued.  Having 512 of me was rather disorienting, but since all of us were focused on the same task, that made it easier.  All of us were utilizing our Witchblade swords to cut down trolls and orcs wherever we found them.

Then I noticed something one of the orcs had put his sword through one of my clones!  His sword had managed to penetrate her Witchblade I wondered how that was possible.  Had dividing the Witchblade that many times made it less effective?  My Witchblade spoke to me in my mind, saying the others were not as strong due to the dividing but the original me still had a fully effective Witchblade.  I felt the energy from the clone return to me.  Ok 511 of me  The fight was intense, and disorienting as I tried to direct each of my clones at the same time.  A couple more clones went down, but that was nowhere near the number of trolls to fall.  Soon the field was littered with dead trolls and also some fallen orc traitors.  Only Tigress and I were left there were 64 Tigresses and 486 of me.

Tigress looked around at all of the Ravens standing around her.  She asked if I could have made any more of me.  I said yeah, I thought I could have, but I stayed with 512 for now.  The next step up from 256.  Both of us absorbed our clones back into ourselves and surveyed the area.  Nothing but death.  Tigress started an intense fire.  She said many of the bodies would burn, and create fertilizer for the earth and the ones that don't burn will feed the scavengers of the wilderness.  I looked at the burning carcasses and thought that was the first time those trolls and orcs would ever be useful to anyone.  I was looking at the flames when I woke.

----------


## Invader

Break apart and... divide.

Good reads so far everyone, and grats to those who've been successful so far.  :smiley:

----------


## Hazel

I did it!  ::content::  A very passive control way of cloning myself; hope this counts. Full dream found here.





> Come to think of it, this would be a good time to try the task of the month. I reach into the mirror and pull my reflection out. She sprawls out on the floor, limp and lifeless. Annoyed, I prop her against the wall and look into the mirror again, at my new reflection. Before I can pull her out as well, my other one falls over in my lap. "Ew, she's drooling," I mutter, sitting her up against the wall again. A girl is standing behind me; she's been with me for a while, but I can't remember who she is. Raven Knight, perhaps? Possibly Tamora. She tells me to stop fooling around; that it's obvious I have to give the reflection some life force before it responds.
> 
> "Oh, of course." I put my hand on my clone's head and say, "I give you life." Suddenly, her once glazed over eyes become alert. She can now sit up without having to lean up against the wall. "Yay, it worked!" Now I reach into the mirror and pull out my new reflection, this time giving her life before she's even fully out of the mirror. That's two clones, that should be enough to satisfy the requirements.

----------


## ninja9578

Nice job hazel

----------


## Scolor

> [COLOR="rgb(255, 0, 255)"]Dream[/COLOR]Lucid*Commenting*
> 
> *I woke up late in the middle of the night, and Decided to read up on the forums. I saw the task of the month and was extremely interested. I have always wanted to do one of them, and i saw that the tasks seemed pretty easy this month. I Chose to WBTB and then i began....*
> 
> [COLOR="rgb(255, 0, 255)"]I couldn't understand where I was. I was in s street like new york, however, the streets were vacant. No one was around, except an owl. I Walked over to it, just to see what it was, and it turned into a human. [/COLOR]I then relized that i was dreaming, because obviously owls can't do that. The person looked just like me, dressed in white clothing, and wings. They told me it was my turn to die, and their turn to live. I looked at my shadow, and pictured myself obtaining wings, and they grew, i flew up, but the other me was much faster than me. He caught up and threw me to the ground. I pulled me arms together, and pulled apart rapidly. I pictured my body splitting, and ripping apart. Each one of those split apart, and i had 3 other versions of myself. 
> 
> *I was very weird controlling multiple forms of myself. I could hear everyone's thoughts, and they were all individuals.... It was so awkard with everyone doing the same thing....*
> 
> So i commanded them all to be their own person, but to still look up to me as their leader. I sprang up and pounded the evil form of myself into a building (Which had several different portable walls inside, most likely a technical help building) and the 3 other forms of myself handeled the rest of it. I then attempted to do other stuff (Like calling someone) however no one was alive beside me and my clones, it seemed.... No one was in their buildings, and no one answered their phones... I traveled across america, then went to check the moon.... Befor i reached the moon, i woke up to the sound of  my cell phone ringing.... grr



 Im new to this, so how does it all work?

----------


## Invader

That's basically how you do it Scolor. You complete the task in your LD and post the dream here in some detail for all to read.

----------


## MadMonkey

Ha Ha you should have called one of your clones Scolor. Interesting that you woke up to your phone ringing.

----------


## Scolor

Yeah... I just realized that connection.

----------


## Brunor2

I'm having problems to get any lucid, so, no progress so far for me  :Sad:

----------


## kflory31

I partly did the basic task in a LD i just woke up from.  I made a phone call, but didnt have  a conversation with the voice on the other side.  It was pretty cool how it worked though.  I had my laptop playing a show called arrested development on a website called hulu while i was sleeping (So their was talking going on in real life the whole LD) Anyways, before every episode theres a voice that says "the following episode is presented with limited commercials blah blah . .. lol" you get the point.  Anyways, right when i dialed its like my brain decided to start listening to the sounds coming from the laptop , because the voice on the other end said " the following episode ..." then I could hear arrested development until i hung up the phone then it stopped! Just wierd to me that the phone being by my ear was like starting and stopping myself from being able to hear what was going on in real life while i was LDing

----------


## simm

Yay I did the basic one this month without even knowing it was a task! Sadley though I doubt I will remember to do the advanced one.  It seems to take me ages to transfer ideas to my dreams. I'm still working on the asking a DC what my dream journal password is.  Surely my password is in my head somewhere.

----------


## AngelOfLife

I talked on the phone with Tom Felton a few nights ago. (in a dream, durr) ^_^ I didnt even know it was a TotM! I had come back from another room and my phone was on and he was on the other line like "hullo? HULLO?! Shawn? Are you there?" And I told him I didn't realize I'd called him. xD Good times.

Yay I never thought I'd do a TotM! Newb win!

----------


## catzisconfus

there are some nice reads here!  :smiley:  i'll try to remember to call someone when i'm lucid ^^
i'm not goint to clone myself that is too hard i think  :smiley:  i must first master LDing  :wink2:

----------


## AngelOfLife

^@ catzisconfus: yeh i know! Dreams are entertaining. I have to master LD's too. I can't wait. I think joining is gonna get me more motivated to do a WILD.

----------


## PercyLucid

> I talked on the phone with Tom Felton a few nights ago. (in a dream, durr) ^_^ I didnt even know it was a TotM! I had come back from another room and my phone was on and he was on the other line like "hullo? HULLO?! Shawn? Are you there?" And I told him I didn't realize I'd called him. xD Good times.
> 
> Yay I never thought I'd do a TotM! Newb win!



Where you lucid?

----------


## AngelOfLife

Semi lucid. I had will over what I did but (as usual) it didn't really click in my mind that I could change the dream however I want. I'm new to this; does being non lucid make it void to the TotM?

If so, womp womp. That just makes me want to try harder.  ::D:  (and I take back the "newb win" comment. For now.)

----------


## PercyLucid

Yeah, sorry  :Sad:   It has to be a lucid dream!  You will accomplish soon for sure, almost got it!

Btw... did you drew you sign?  If so, nice job  ::D:

----------


## AngelOfLife

Yes i did! Yay everyone likes it  ::D: 

Ah man! I have to WBTB tomorrow morn' to talk on the phone. My dreams always have working phones so that won't be a problem. ^_^

----------


## PercyLucid

Good job on the faces.  It's easy to read the feelings of each one, specially the dark gray winged angel looking at the yellow winged one (which I guess it's you, and the dark gray winged one is Malfoy)  Am I right?   ::D: 

Yeah.  During your WBTB time play with your phone and call someone.  That will increase the chances a lot!  How about cloning?  Do not forget that one  ::D:

----------


## AngelOfLife

I don't know, cloning on my third WILD? I'll give it a try! If i remember. 

Ha! I like how you put that about their faces! From left to right it's the angel of Love (he's made up), Death (That's my friend that I'm writing the story with), Pain (My imaginary, in-story lover)  ::smitten::  , and Life (mee!!!)

EDIT: haha and notice I only had Pain as the shirtless one... I didn't know I could draw like that! He's hot! XD

----------


## PercyLucid

I guessed half of the thing  ::D: 

Third WILD?  Lol... Do you WILD more than once a month?  Nice job

And nice off topic chatting too  :tongue2:

----------


## AngelOfLife

ewrps, I mean third LD. Ive WILDed a lot more than 3 times. more like 30 times. xD

Haha This tangent could be best replied in PM's.

----------


## pllplp

Bask Task:

I was at some conference or seminar and everyone was listening to someone on the stage. It was some nerdy looking guy, and a very boring speach. I asked myself why am I listening to this. Oh its a dream!
 I jumped onto the stage and started talking to everyone about how not all software developers are as lame as the guy that was up there. I tore off the shirt and tie i was wearing and revealed tee shirt and shorts. I left the room and went into another and sat down. I sat there and asked myself what i should do next. Oh ya, i should use my cell phone. I spent a little time searching for it in my pocket then pulled it out. (it was my older model not the one i use now) I filiped it open and saw it was on then pressed the send. I started talking to the guy on the other end. It was a bit static sounding and i ordered something to be delivered to me.  It was originally my plan to order clones for advanced task, but i think i told him to deliver me prostitutes.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

Well, I did talk to someone on the phone in a LD...but he called me!

Smart DC

DREAMNONDREAMSCENEDESCRIPTIONLUCID

I am in school, and it's the first day, yay....  I have a folder with my schedule and other papers.  Somehow without looking, I know that this one class is my first hour.  Well, I am in there, and I see this girl I know.  We start talking.  There are some guys around, teasing me, as a lot of the class was, but I am used to it, and thought it would be like this the whole year (seriously  :tongue2: , but the "good kind").  Well, then that period is done and I have to go to my next period.  I didn't know what class it was, but I did go into a random class to check, then I "assumed" that was my next class.  I felt the dream aura, and thought it could be a dream.  I did hesitate for some reason... but, well, all and all, I did become lucid.This is an odd looking classroom, it's all unwide, but it is long...only in the front were there kids in their desks.  I noticed that my history teacher IRL from last year was the teacher.  The phone rings, and she picks it up.  She said it was for me!  I pick it up, and the guy starts blabbering, I assume he has some dreaming questions for me.  "You know I'm in a dream, right?" "Yes."  Then he starts talking the same way, and I can't understand him!  Like, the noise or something...

Scene change, and I am still in the school talking to him, but on a different phone near the office.  The hallway around me is large, and there are 3 seperate hallways branching off.  Then I verbalize to him that I don't understand him.  I tell him to just materialize in front of me.  He did!  He looked like my OTHER history teacher. *Shiver*.  Well, now he starts talking, and I understand some of what he says.  He seems knowledgable, so I decide to spend my LD hearing what he has to say.  I try hard to understand.  We walk slowly, and I see 2 sofas paralel next to each other.  He tells me that nothing is more paralel then things in dreams that are supposed to be paralel.  "Even more paralel then cells."  Then, I look at the cieling, and he tells me that there are no "stints or stares" in the dreamworld either.  I woke up soon after.  I figured once I woke up that "stints and stares" meant that there are no imperfections where there aren't "supposed" to be-which is kinda true  ::shock:: .

----------


## Baggins

I did the advance one... Sorta

I turn around, I could feel my dream fading so I decide to try cloning myself again, I focus on myself jumping out of Ezio while I remain but instead 2 cardboard cutouts appear "Epic fail" I mumble
One of the cutouts began to move but now he was 3D, the second is now the same as well. Both now fully animated the view goes to 3rd person and there is 3 versions of me, the 2 clones hi-5 each other and I ask what they want to do. The clones look at me weird and turned to mindless DC's and just walked away "Shit!" as the dream fades I watch them walk off.

----------


## ninja9578

Nicely done everyone.

----------


## Brunor2

Wow... I really did it ! haha !
Well, I'll write how it was here, since I don't have a dream journal on the forum, only the one by Banhurt on my PC, and I write them in Portuguese instead of English (since it's my mother language). Hope you guys understand.





> Lucid Non-lucid *Commentary*
> *So, I have woke up in some point of the night, and couldn't sleep right on. I began to think about lucid dreaming, like I usually do.
> At some point, I fell on the sleep. I don't know if it was a false awakening, probably was, since I didn't used techniques like FILD and didn't knew I was dreaming.*
> 
> I was at my room, standing up, I did the nose-pinch RC (like always), I could barely breath, just a bit (my real-head should be against the pillow or something), it triggered nothing. So, I look at my computer's screen, it was showing some movie or something with a car, then I tought: "Wait... I never go to sleep with my computer on. I always turn it off." - Then it hit me - I was dreaming, I began to someway float. My first impulse was get out flying through the window, I opened it and could see the others roofs like the normal view I would have, when I was preparing to jump, I remembered what I wanted to do, I remembered the ToTM.
> So, I come back to my room, see the door, get through it and goes at my house's corridor.
> Since I am a fan of the Naruto series, I had the perfect way to make my clones, hehe.
> I stand and shout: "Kagebunshin no justu" - Then, another two of me appears, with a sound like "Puf'', hehe. They were standing at my sides, one at each side, they moved to the wall in front of me and both stood there, looking at me. I do it again, other two appears, and I count four of me. And, I do it again. Now it was six! They were all on the aligned on the wall, static and looking at me. 
> I was like ''mission acomplished'', *and woke up.* 
> *I'm pretty sure I had another lucid this night (probably totalize two), but I can't remember, I think it was a very short one, otherwise I would remember.*

----------


## Nacho

Now I know about this, I'm going to try even harder ^^
Wish me luck!

----------


## BlakeE45

I'll give it a shot. Going to sleep with a bunch of phones in my room. A good majority of all of my lucids have started in my room. My goal is to talk to Billy Mays about OxiClean. xD

I will report back success or failure within 10 days.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Here's my EPIC PHAIL:

I am in a forest in the Northwestern U.S. I am sawing my arm, but it turns into a log. A huge arm-log. I saw the log. The log squirts blood. 'HAHAHA I DID THE TASK OF THE MONTH. I MADE A LOG SQUIRT BLOOD!' HAHAHAHA I WIN. I AM THE MOST ADVANCED LUCID DREAMER ON THE PLANET.

Absinthe, The Green Fairy appears. "You idiot. You just drank some absinthe at the Club Nexus. Don't you remember. This is a hallucination in a dream."

"I am DREEEEEEEEEEEEEAMING!" I scream. I fly into the sky, and make the clouds turn into ice cream. I eat the ice cream with a bunch of cows. It feels weird. Not the ice cream, but eating it with flying cows.

The cows have a weird sky game of a sport like football using cowpies. Monkeys ride on the cows' backs, trying to fling poo into a goal.

I start laughing my ass off, and rolling around in the sky.

I wake up in the Biodome, and hit myself in the head.

----------


## XeL

Hahaha, nice one, Nomad  ::D:

----------


## Brunor2

> Here's my EPIC PHAIL:
> 
> I am in a forest in the Northwestern U.S. I am sawing my arm, but it turns into a log. A huge arm-log. I saw the log. The log squirts blood. 'HAHAHA I DID THE TASK OF THE MONTH. I MADE A LOG SQUIRT BLOOD!' HAHAHAHA I WIN. I AM THE MOST ADVANCED LUCID DREAMER ON THE PLANET.
> 
> Absinthe, The Green Fairy appears. "You idiot. You just drank some absinthe at the Club Nexus. Don't you remember. This is a hallucination in a dream."
> 
> "I am DREEEEEEEEEEEEEAMING!" I scream. I fly into the sky, and make the clouds turn into ice cream. I eat the ice cream with a bunch of cows. It feels weird. Not the ice cream, but eating it with flying cows.
> 
> The cows have a weird sky game of a sport like football using cowpies. Monkeys ride on the cows' backs, trying to fling poo into a goal.
> ...



Oh god. HAHAHAHA !
 ::D:

----------


## Raven Knight

@ Nomad: that one had me ROTFLOL!  :laugh:

----------


## ninja9578

Fail, why would I make it make a log squirt blood?  :tongue2:

----------


## Funnel

Man, it's been over a year since I've been on this site.  I was feeling nostalgic, so I attempted the task and got it on my third night!

I was in a playground on the side of the road when I realized I was dreaming.  I remembered the basic task and asked someone nearby if I could borrow their cellphone.  I've noticed that DCs have literally everything in their pockets, and he unsurprisingly handed me his cellphone (in hindsight, I should have asked for a cloning machine for the advanced task).  I called a friend of mine by hitting random numbers without looking at them -- I knew looking at the numbers would just confuse me and I would never dial the correct one.  She picked up after the third ring, talked in a voice that was definitely hers but a bit higher in register, as if she were 8 years old.  I asked if she wanted to come over and hang out, but she politely declined.  

I tried calling another friend, but I looked at the numbers on the phone and got confused trying to dial the correct sequence.  Then I found the actual number on a paper slip nearby, but I had lost some lucidity at this point and thought that if I actually DID call her, she would come over in real life and it would be awkward.  So I typed in wrong numbers on purpose.  She never picked up.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Task of the Month: Multiplying   

    I am a great minotaur walking in Hell, my Kingdom Hell, where I am Devil and King. "More Lazers" by edIT is playing.

    I survey the scene. Death, destruction, fire, torment. I smile. Tortured souls. These fools have no idea they can leave any time. They just feel too damn guilty.

    I dance to the beat, and morph my colors. I become pale white with a purplish tint. I have violet lightning bolts down the side of my body. I morph into a lava minotaur. I have an impossibly huge morning star in one hand, and a small round shield in the other. I leap on top of a car wreck.

    "WHICH ONE OF YOU TORTURED SOULS WANTS TO BE FREE FROM HELL?"

    They all bitch, "Oh, we deserve to be here."

    "That's right, you idiots. So, who wants to be tortured to they can get out of here earlier? A few raise their hands. "

    Dream Diverge

    Dream 1

    "Psh. None of you are worth it." I am just going to dance!

    I dance to the music. I feel a surge of dark energy come up from the ground. I channel it into my symbiote. He gets too strong. I try to multiply and toss myself out, but my symbiote keeps my copy stuck to me. He's almost completely covering both.

    You bastard! Get off!

    My symbiote makes a whiny angry sound. I realize he's getting too strong.

    I am going to shove you up the ass end of a black hole if you don't GTFFFF.

    He crawls into my mouth. THAT'S IT!

    I change my body into a swarm of flying fire minotaurs, then yellow jackets. I burn off some of his excess energy, but he keeps acting like a punk. We battle.

    He is a big black blob of ooze. He galumphs at me. I morph into a winged fire tiger. I charge at him. He tries to consume me. I become a swarm of fire tigers. He becomes a swarm of blobs. I become like mist. I am too small for him. Thousands of tiny tiny copies. I am too much for him.

    He turns into a big hollow ball. I morph into a giant washcloth, and absorb him. Then, I summon a giant sink, and a DC maid. She wrings me out in the sink, and his excess dark energy goes down the drain which is a tiny portal to a black hole.

    Then he turns into a blob-dog. I am in a Mega Man Battle Network game. I pat his head, and see I have a bunch of strange cards in my hand.

    ***

    I choose one of them. It's a man who killed me and my family in a past life. His name is Brian.

    Oh, you. You actually do deserve to be here. You deserve no forgiveness. You will be in infinite torment if I can help it. I am the Devil, after all.

    His eyes bug out of his head in pure fear. I chain him to a wooden post. Sweat pours down his naked body. I draw my morning star back, BAM. I crush his torso. I cough and collapse to the ground. Blood pours out of my mouth.

    "You idiot, that's you."

    Tears of blood pour from my eyes.

    "You did all you can, Nomad. Stop torturing yourself. This is a new lifetime."

----------


## TheOneirologist

I had my first lucid last night: it was ten seconds of pure hyperventilation!  If I manage to maintain my lucidity in another dream before the end of the month I'll try to call someone...it would be my first ToTM!

----------


## BlakeE45

> I had my first lucid last night: it was ten seconds of pure hyperventilation!  If I manage to maintain my lucidity in another dream before the end of the month I'll try to call someone...it would be my first ToTM!



Good luck!  :smiley:

----------


## TheOneirologist

Thanks, I'll need it!

----------


## Brunor2

> I had my first lucid last night: it was ten seconds of pure hyperventilation!  If I manage to maintain my lucidity in another dream before the end of the month I'll try to call someone...it would be my first ToTM!



It's good you have your first one. I remember you asking for advice.

Write the task on your dream journal, so you don't forget it.

Wish luck.

----------


## Andra

I started having lucids regularly now so I might try to call someone if I remember.But then to me it's more important to find my dream guide :smiley:

----------


## GreyscaleBlush

I'll be doing this tonight. Although there are only a few days left in the month, it isn't the first time I've smashed an LD challenge in one shot.

Wish me the best

Blush*

----------


## ninja9578

Good luck!  :smiley:

----------


## reere

> Woah, I sort of "cloned" myself in a semi-lucid a few nights ago when I enticed my reflection to come out of the mirror; I didn't even know it was one of the tasks. I was planning on trying it again in my next lucid, so this gives me even more incentive. ^^



Had a lucid dream today. My plan was to pull my reflection from mirror. But it got harder than I thought...I passed my arms in the mirror, grabbed another person's arms...Then I said to myself:''It is my clone!!''
I then pulled, but my clone was pulling as well!!! And when I stoped, he stoped...Then I pulled again but he did pull too!! :Bang head: 
I think I will have to try another way...

----------


## ninja9578

Oh now, oh well, you still got time.  Pulling reflections out are hard, we did that for the task once, I had trouble doing it too.  :smiley:

----------


## Max ツ

Miss me, anyone? ANYONE?? :'(

I had a complete lucid shutdown this month, but I am getting back on track. Percy, nice going, my friend. You completed the ToTM in a roundabout of 21 hours. Well, I'll see you in August. And I will be doing WBTB + MILD all day so you better give it your best. ^_^

----------


## PercyLucid

> Miss me, anyone? ANYONE?? :'(
> 
> I had a complete lucid shutdown this month, but I am getting back on track. Percy, nice going, my friend. You completed the ToTM in a roundabout of 21 hours. Well, I'll see you in August. And I will be doing WBTB + MILD all day so you better give it your best. ^_^



I accept your challenge!!! 
See you in the field!!!  ::D:

----------


## BlakeE45

Well, I phailed this month. Might give it a try next month. xD

----------


## PercyLucid

> Well, I phailed this month. Might give it a try next month. xD



Dude... It's the 25th still... you have 6 whole nights still... about 8 chances per night... you still have 48 chances to complete it plus naps if any. (From today you will have a minimum of 48 dreams, but probably it will be more)

Do not give up! You might get a surprise... stay focused.  You are racing the calendar... not other users, so completing this on the night of the 30th to the 31st is an accomplishment as well.

----------


## reere

> Well, I phailed this month. Might give it a try next month. xD



Month is not over yet...Come on!!! You can do it!!!
 ::bslap::

----------


## p0k3ts1z3

i kinda did both, i tried to do the advanced task first, and it worked but i mixed it up with the phone task. During my dream i was sitting on my bed after my RC and so i pulled out my "cell phone" (so happened to be a walkie talkie at the time.) and i called myself, only i was having a conversation with myself, and not only that but i started a party line and had three of me on the same telephone line. i envited "me. myself, and i" to come over for pizza and we all ate pizza in my garage. (This by the way is only my second lucid dream so that probably explains the train reck of task failure. so i guess i tlked to multiple clones of me at the same time and had pizza with them. does that count?

----------


## Burke

What if we talk to multiple clones of ourself over the phone? 2 birds with 1 stone I guess.

(No i haven't done it, just planning ahead.)

----------


## mlamli

yeah so i tried to do the advanced task this month. didnt really go so well...

jeez this was my first luciid in four months.

I'm in my bed but I think its my moms bed. I am like 5 and sleeping in my moms bed because i dont like my bed. She asks me to move the heater towards the curtain so that it wont be so cold, but i tell her that makes no sense coz the curtain will catch fire. Then captain Aizen walks into the room and kidnaps my mom. the room goes dark and i try to catch him but he is gone. I go to move the heater like a good little boy but i cant find it. I realise that i must be dreaming so i rub my hands together and proceed to phase through the window. I see a bunch of wierd places but focus on where im going and end up outside. Its pretty dark outside. i try to fly up but my flying skills are completely out of sync. I try to do the lucid task of the month and clone myself using kage bunshin no jutsu. i get really angry because it isnt working but vince mcmahon starts chasing me into the house. He shouts at me and tells me i suck at flying. I fly through my front door to get out of the house. its morning and ive given up on the task of the month. I try to take off by jumping really hard but i cant sustain flight. i see my dog Gwen who is my dreamsign. then i eventually arive at some mansion where i was told someone could help me clone myself. i kinda lost lucidity here.

my friends entire family was sleeping over at my house(dreamsign) but it was this huge mansion(DS). My dad told me he really doesnt like my friends dad so i just nodded. Then his family woke up and everyone started arguing for no reason at all.my dad started arguing with both of my friends parents so i just put on my shoes and walked away...

dont really remember much but i was at school and these people were throwing buckets of water at my friends. so as they through the water i froze it in midair and tried to run up the ice but halfway. i walked into class and my teacher talked about the negative effects of drugs, beer and gambling.

I save this little kid from my school from being run over by a car. its pretty dark outside and this car starts chasing me. I run all the way around a mountain and the car overtakes me and speeds off. For some reason i think the only way to punish this guy is to beat him in a game of poker. Snoop dogg appears out of nowhere. he hands me a deck of cards and the car keys to a porche. just as i'm about to get in my alarm goes off.

----------


## yumester

Basic task

first time ever getting a task of the month


*Spoiler* for _'_: 



28.07.2010Taralucid (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

i was in this large open area and tara was there. we were flying around like it was minecraft and i guess somehow i realized i was dreaming. I then basically made a world instantly and it was like a bunch of different levels from different games put together on one map. I was flying around trying to shoot tara while she was running on the ground trying to avoid me. I was doing quite well in my maneuvering. Leah showed up and some other people who i dont remember and i basically pissed all over leahs head or something. its hard to explain. then some zombies spawned and we all started killing them for lulz. There was little butte playground right next to our level now so i went over there to check itout. It was packed with people and i started to fade out. i got on the phone somewhere and talked to someone about whiskey i think and i faded back in. Then i went inside and started walking down the hallway. it was kinda ominous and i faded out and couldnt fade back in.

----------


## PercyLucid

Good job yumester!!!!

----------


## AjWasHere

I cloned myself. I entered a  lucid dream via a reality check and remembered to clone myself. I tried removing clones from a box or opening a door, but random people walked out. Grabbing some inspiration from Inception, I made a mirror and looked at myself in it. I gently broke the mirror, but my "clone" remained. I repeated this a couple times till there were a few of me. I wasn't sure what to do with my clones, but my alarm went off, making the decision for me.

----------


## TheOneirologist

This is hardly related to the task of the month, but how many nights of MILDing does it typically take to get a good lucid dream flow?  I'm asking because I'm currently trying to MILD, and if I go lucid in the next two or three nights I can still get the ToTM for July.

----------


## Serenity

Yay, 2 days to spare!

Serenity's Silver Millennium




> The dream dissolved, but I managed to chain back in, sort of. I was still lucid, but in a new room. I was staring at a phone and I remembered my goal of phoning Naiya for the DV TOTM.
> 
> I held down the 3 on the phone for speed dial (I have you all on speed dial!). "Hello?" a girl's voice answered.
> 
> "Hey, Naiya, it's Serenity."
> 
> "Hey, what's up?"
> 
> "I'm just calling to remind you to dream share with Walms."
> ...

----------


## XeL

Oh no, I forgot all about this month's task ;/

----------


## TheOneirologist

> I'm currently trying to MILD, and if I go lucid in the next two or three nights I can still get the ToTM for July.



Last night I happened to have a lucid dream.  I even thought about making a phone call, but either something stopped me or I can't remember making the call.  Crud!

----------


## MadMonkey

waaaaa I spent all month trying to get this advanced task but my technique of using the shadow clone jutsu from naruto just wouldn't do anything for me.  :Sad:  Ontop of that every time I got a lucid toward the end of the month my DC family were distracting me and waking me up. I guess its to late now but next months should be easy because all I have to do is ask my firend Zamor the unicorn to let me ride him.

----------


## Serenity

There's always tomorrow! A whole month to complete a new task  ::D:

----------

